# Odom Interview



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

one word ouch 

4. Most annoying thing in the world?

"Playing for the Clippers.''

11. You described playing for the Clippers as basketball hell. What one example best illustrated what a small-time organization that was?

``Well, every time I talked to the owner or [general manager] Elgin Baylor. But another example would be that our weight room was like something from Riker's Island.''

16. Happiest 10 minutes of your life?

``When I heard the Clippers let me go. And the birth of my children. [Laughter] Not in that order, though. But the Clippers letting me go was like a birth, too -- a rebirth.''


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That was in the Miami Herald a few days ago!!!:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahahaha

i'm sure he's just saying that so in 6 years, when he's a free agent, he can get more money....:laugh:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

What a punk.  I like Lamar as a player, but he's not a very classy guy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the clips werent real classy when they let him go either....so dont act like its just odom


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow. I always thought Lamar Odom was a loser, but he is even more of one than I thought. The way he always whines and only brings his game when he feels like it makes me sick. He is a spoiled brat who always wants what he doesn't have and as soon as he gets it, he whines about something else. This is a team that stood by him during his drug suspensions and his injuries that he suffered by acting like a certifiable moron, and he shows his gratitude by calling them basketball hell. He may like Riley now, but Riley is a no-nonsense coach who will probably not put up with the kind of stuff that Lamar Odom did in Los Angeles. Soon Odom will be whining once again, and he won't be bringing his game night in and night out.

Don't be fooled by what Lamar says now...he won't stick to it. He always praised the Clippers while he was there but he still didn't play up to his potential. He will be like Chucky Atkins, who acts excited about Chauncey Billups getting signed, and says he won't complain about reduced minutes, but who before long complains about reduced minutes. Lamar Odom says he will like playing for the Heat, but it won't be long before he whines and whines about Pat Riley not being a pushover.

I don't see why people can complain about the Clippers bashing him after they released him. This guy deserves to be bashed. When a classless clown like Odom bashes your organization, what do you expect, that the Clippers will issue a press release praising him for being a wonderful human being?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo left the Heat...and they didnt bash him...

The clips were wrong and Odom was wrong...but i'm on Odom's side


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Wow. I always thought Lamar Odom was a loser, but he is even more of one than I thought. The way he always whines and only brings his game when he feels like it makes me sick. He is a spoiled brat who always wants what he doesn't have and as soon as he gets it, he whines about something else. This is a team that stood by him during his drug suspensions and his injuries that he suffered by acting like a certifiable moron, and he shows his gratitude by calling them basketball hell. He may like Riley now, but Riley is a no-nonsense coach who will probably not put up with the kind of stuff that Lamar Odom did in Los Angeles. Soon Odom will be whining once again, and he won't be bringing his game night in and night out.
> 
> Don't be fooled by what Lamar says now...he won't stick to it. He always praised the Clippers while he was there but he still didn't play up to his potential. He will be like Chucky Atkins, who acts excited about Chauncey Billups getting signed, and says he won't complain about reduced minutes, but who before long complains about reduced minutes. Lamar Odom says he will like playing for the Heat, but it won't be long before he whines and whines about Pat Riley not being a pushover.
> ...


How long will it take for J.O. to demand a trade cuz his team LIED to him so he would re-sign?!?!Or better yet,how many suspensions and missed games will Artest get this season for being GOOFY in the head?!?!

Keep drinkn the haterade!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> How long will it take for J.O. to demand a trade cuz his team LIED to him so he would re-sign?!?!Or better yet,how many suspensions and missed games will Artest get this season for being GOOFY in the head?!?!
> ...


Or, BEST OF ALL, how many times will you change the subject to something irrelevant just because someone makes a point that you disagree with?

If you want my opinion on J.O. or Artest, head to the Pacers board. Don't worry, we won't ban you if you rip on them. But this thread isn't about them, it's about Lamar Odom.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron and Riley are gonna meet Artest in the parking lot this year...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Caron and Riley are gonna meet Artest in the parking lot this year...


Odom is a big-time loser. I'm so glad Portland didn't make the very costly mistake of getting him. He belongs in Miami. The Heat are not going anywhere anyway. Artest would just punk Butler. I bet Butler wouldn't even show up in a parking lot let along scuffle with Artest.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Odom is a big-time loser. I'm so glad Portland didn't make the very costly mistake of getting him. He belongs in Miami. The Heat are not going anywhere anyway. Artest would just punk Butler. I bet Butler wouldn't even show up in a parking lot let along scuffle with Artest.


and Portland is going places real fast  
the sad thing is the old-Odom would fit in great with your team, i'm sure he woulda got along with Sheed Damon and Qyntel :meditate:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Odom is a big-time loser. I'm so glad Portland didn't make the very costly mistake of getting him.


If Odom is a loser whats that make these guys?!?!

Patterson - Hes a RAPIST and how many fights has he been in with teammates???

Bonzi - Hes an OVERRATED slacker whos injury prone!!!

Sheed - Career UNDERACHIEVER whos GOOFY in the head and gets blazed during the season!!!

Woods - Fights with teammates and gets blazed!!!

Mighty Mouse - A team CANCER and the leader of the RETARDS I mentioned above!Hes also a scarface wanna-be and the main reason his teammates get blazed!!!:laugh:


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> the clips werent real classy when they let him go either....so dont act like its just odom



no comment


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> and Portland is going places real fast
> the sad thing is the old-Odom would fit in great with your team, i'm sure he woulda got along with Sheed Damon and Qyntel :meditate:


You need to get real bud. Portland has been a much better team than the Heat for years now. Portland is always a good team or a contender. You can't say that about the Heat. They are garbage right now and they would be even worse if they played the real teams like in the West. Miami is not a good team and Portland is a good team...case closed. Sure, Damon's a chump. Yet, a lot of NBA players smoke weed but they haven't been caught yet. I'm sure some of your beloved Heat players have done it in the past or are still doing it...you are oblivious to the times if you don't think so.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> If Odom is a loser whats that make these guys?!?!
> 
> Patterson - Hes a RAPIST and how many fights has he been in with teammates???
> ...


When was Patterson convicted of rape? He's been in only one fight that I'm aware of...Z-Bo popped him a good one. Scuffles are bound to happen on teams. 

Bonzi is overrated? Now, that's a joke. Most of the time he is overlooked in my opinion. 

Sheed hasn't lived up to his potential yet or he may never get there. You would cream in your shorts to have him on your team though.

Hey, I will not defend Damon.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> *Odom is a big-time loser.* I'm so glad Portland didn't make the very costly mistake of getting him. He belongs in Miami.





> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> Yet, a lot of NBA players smoke weed but they haven't been caught yet. I'm sure some of your beloved Heat players have done it in the past or are still doing it...you are oblivious to the times if you don't think so.


Well if the weed doesn't count for anything, what do you mean by the bolded statement in the first quote?

(And yes, Patterson was convicted of rape.)


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> Well if the weed doesn't count for anything, what do you mean by the bolded statement in the first quote?
> 
> (And yes, Patterson was convicted of rape.)


If you would bother to look at my original post...obviously you didn't...you would see that I didn't BOLD anything. You might want to read a little more before opening your mouth. 

And NO, Patterson was not convicted of rape. He entered a modified plea to an attempted rape charge. That means that he did not admit guilt but agreed a jury might convict him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i can say pretty confidently that I would not cream in my shorts if Wallace played for the Heat...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> When was Patterson convicted of rape?


He tried to RAPE his nanny,bottom line!!!



> Sheed hasn't lived up to his potential yet or he may never get there. You would cream in your shorts to have him on your team though.


If the Heat got Duncan,K.G. or T-Mac I would cream my pants,but NOT Sheed!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

exactly....Sheed isnt exactly the cream of the crop...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> exactly....Sheed isnt exactly the cream of the crop...


No, but he is better than anything you have down there in Miami.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> If Odom is a loser whats that make these guys?!?!
> ...


my goodness, Portland is a mess. I sure hate being a fan of a playoff team in the West who won 50 games. I really envy you Clipper and Heat fans. 

it never ceases to amuse me how Portland players are characterized as overrated malcontents, and yet underachievers at the same time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

has Miami been to as many Conference finals as the Blazers in the recent times?

i think so...and we've only been around 15 yrs!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> has Miami been to as many Conference finals as the Blazers in the recent times?
> i think so...and we've only been around 15 yrs!


Are you bragging about that? That is hardly an accomplishment since the Heat play in the East. The East is by far the weaker conference has been the way for awhile now. Miami was good for a blur in time. They have been horrible as of late and are not consistent. Portland is always good. It's really hard being a fan of a team who you can count on being in contention year in and year out. It must be easy to be a Heat fan such as yourself...the teams sucks and that's that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it must be sad when a team who's only been around for 15 yrs can say they've been to as many conference finals recently...

we lost to the best team in basketball history and are a finals team any other year, you choked to the lakers and most other west teams...so no, you cant talk, you are a consistently decent franchise who cant win the big ones...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

The Heat lost to the best team in history? That's your opinion. The Bulls had the best player but best team is tough to say. The Heat wouldn't even get out of round 1 in the WC playoffs let alone make the playoffs in the West...what does that tell you about the Heat? Portland has been one of the best franchises in b-ball for the last several years.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> 
> If you would bother to look at my original post...obviously you didn't...you would see that I didn't BOLD anything. You might want to read a little more before opening your mouth.
> ...


If _I_ would bother to look at your original post? LOL...read my post again...then take your foot out of your mouth, and answer it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Portland has been better than NJ? or LA? or SA? or Utah? or Chicago? come on...they might not be better than Sacramento lately...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

please stop, you guys are giving me a headache and I don't want to have to start editing


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Edit away then. It's just good clean fun...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

How about you just lock this, and let them take this crap to their own boards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm done...the argument is going nowhere


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes agree......come on are we still hating Heayt fans because we got Odom....

Who cares its the past now.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom = underachiever. I sure hope Riley can get the best out of him, but without a big man I don't know how all this will work.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

Its a known fact. lots of NBA players smoke weed, ONLY the dumb ones get caught.


----------

